# Recherche application envoie SMS automatiquement



## tantoillane (3 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà avec la technologie on s'encombre de truc inutile, mais j'ai un tracker GPS dans ma voiture et il suffit que j'envoie un message pour activer la détection de vibration ou la mise en marche du moteur. Du coup je cherche une application qui dès son ouverture
-> enverrais un sms enregistré
-> à un numéro enregistré
-> (et encore mieux se fermerait ensuite)
me permettant ainsi d'un clic depuis l'iPhone d'activer la surveillance du tracker.

J'ai pas trouvé avec la recherche de l'app Store donc je compte sur vos lumières
Merci bien, bonne soirée


----------

